# Considering a GSD



## acook0726 (Nov 20, 2013)

A few questions...

1-I know GSDs are notorious for shedding. We have hardwood floors. Quickest way to keep this at bay? Is it even possible to keep it at bay? If so, I'd love to hear your routine. 

2-I'd love a GSD that doesn't require me to walk him daily. I have two kids under the age of two. My husband is military and can run with the dog on the weekends but during the week it's nearly impossible....especially if it's too cold for me to take the girls out. It wouldn't be fair to have a dog inside that can't get enough exercise. Is it even possible to get a dog that requires little exercise of this breed and can you tell as a pup that they are going to be that way?

3-I would honestly rather have a dog closer to 1 yr old but my husband seems to think we have to spend good money to get a good dog. I don't disagree but there are exceptions to the rule. Would love to know how to go about finding an older puppy that is of decent quality.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

If you will not be able to exercise the dog daily, a german shepherd is not the right breed for your family.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

For shedding, just a lot of vacuuming! Make sure to keep the dog groomed so the hair falls out on the brush instead of the floor as much. Many breeders have older trained puppies available as well as young puppies. These dogs often cost more as they have put their time and effort into training them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

acook0726 said:


> 2-I'd love a GSD that doesn't require me to walk him daily. I have two kids under the age of two. My husband is military and can run with the dog on the weekends but during the week it's nearly impossible....especially if it's too cold for me to take the girls out. It wouldn't be fair to have a dog inside that can't get enough exercise. Is it even possible to get a dog that requires little exercise of this breed and can you tell as a pup that they are going to be that way?


Even my couch potato 11 year old German Shepherd needs to be exercised at least twice a day. I know of no German Shepherd that would do well with only exercise on the weekends. A bored shepherd and young kids are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

acook0726 said:


> 3-I would honestly rather have a dog closer to 1 yr old but my husband seems to think we have to spend good money to get a good dog. I don't disagree but there are exceptions to the rule. Would love to know how to go about finding an older puppy that is of decent quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This would be a perfect opportunity to speak to some of your local GSD rescues. They can try and help you find a dog that would fit right into your family routine. They would also help educate you with what a specific dog requires to keep them healthy and happy. A rescue will have already tested the dog with children etc. and let you know how much exercise the dog would require.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sorry but I have to agree that I don't think a gsd would be a good fit for you.

They are constant shedders, and if you have wood floors, well, they might get more than dust bunnies floating around, but lots of scratches.

These dogs are not couch potatoes, puppy or older, they need daily exercise, if they don't get it, they can be 'bears' to live with.

Having two kids under two, it will be like having TWO more with one puppy. ALso, don't want to discourage the 'rescue' route, but alot of rescues will not adopt out to people with toddlers..

Maybe a small non shedding breed of dog would be better suited to your situation


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't recommend a GSD for you either.

GSD's are not couch potatos.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> They are constant shedders, and if you have wood floors, well, they might get more than dust bunnies floating around, but lots of scratches.


Yep. My dogs have done a number on our hardwood floors. I don't mind -- floors are floors, they don't matter to me -- but what was pristine hard wood three years ago is now a mass of scratches and scuffs.

I'm going to agree with everyone else that a GSD would not be a good fit for the situation you've described. Puppies are mouthy and need a lot of attention and structured training; they're generally not a great combination with very young children.

The dog is going to need a lot more exercise than daily walks, too (a casual walk around the neighborhood is basically nothing), so if you can't even commit to doing _that_ much, a GSD would not be a good match at all.

MAYBE a low-energy senior would fit the description you've provided, but I wouldn't even be confident about that much.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep, I have wood floors, and I don't mind either that my wood floors are definitely a mess of scratches

I will never have wall to wall carpeting, I will never have white furniture, I'll probably always have leather furniture I don't mind wiping the mud off the floors, or off my white appliances, walls, etc


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Speaking as a first time GSD owner, since February 2013, I can tell you that even as an adult with a fairly bad hip, this dog can go and go and go some more. He NEVER refuses yet another walk, even if he begins to favor his right leg a little more. We not only walk several times a day (with a little training mixed in) but play tug & ball until he gets bored. I have only seen him really worn out exactly ONCE since I got him.

If I am busy and skip one walk, I can tell a big difference in his behavior. He does not get nippy like my friend's Aussie does when she hasn't been exercised enough, but he can be less focused on listening to commands and just a real pain to handle.

GSD are awesome dogs, but you really should take their exercise requirements seriously.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you have a big back yard you can just play fetch with your dog. i honestly rarely walk my dog. its boring and useless. its not exercise.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> if you have a big back yard you can just play fetch with your dog. i honestly rarely walk my dog. its boring and useless. its not exercise.


Strongly disagree.

Walks aren't great as physical exercise, I'll happily grant. Depending on how you use them, though, they can be _extremely_ useful as mental exercise and proofing.

We live in the middle of a major city, so it's a little easier for me to get maximum socialization/proofing value out of our walks. Every time we step foot outside the house, the dogs are going to see dozens of people of different ages, races, genders and sizes.

They're going to see people dressed oddly, behaving oddly, using mobility aids like crutches and wheelchairs, on skateboards, on bicycles, on motorcyles modified to be extra loud and (*#&$#$ annoying. They're going to see SEPTA buses and other dogs and random cats let outside by owners who apparently don't want their pets back (not that I'm biased).

Even if I did nothing at all to intentionally socialize my dogs, the sheer exposure to that much chaos would have a socializing effect. But since I _am_ trying to intentionally proof my dogs, the city offers more distractions than anything I could set up on my own.

We practice in alleys, in city parks, impromptu on the sidewalk. And after half an hour, they're pooped, because working in that environment requires enormous mental energy and concentration.

If I had a backyard (which I don't), and if I only kept them in that backyard and tossed a ball around occasionally, they'd lose out on an awful lot.

Walks may not be all that useful if all you do is putter around the same neighborhood on the same route every time. But the opportunity is there to make them a whole lot more.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you like a couch potato and a non shedder, consider a retired Greyhound. They are not always old but have left the race track. They are calm and kind. make sure you check out their kid friendliness.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you have to drive your dogs to difference places to walk it then thats not exercise. thats training/socialization. if you want to expose your dogs to new things you dont need to walk. just go to new/busy places and sit on a bench. exercise is something to get the heart racing and to tire out the dog.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> If I am busy and skip one walk, I can tell a big difference in his behavior. He does not get nippy like my friend's Aussie does when she hasn't been exercised enough, but he can be less focused on listening to commands and just a real pain to handle.
> 
> GSD are awesome dogs, but you really should take their exercise requirements seriously.
> 
> ...


I experience this as well. 

If you don't want to exercise the dog, get a fish instead. Specifically saltwater fish.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

GSD's are amazing dogs, but yeah they are HIGH energy and very demanding at times. If I don't give my dog enough mental and physical stimulation, she is a pain in my rear. A GSD will not allow you to ignore them  That's another thing, GSD's need a mental workout too, they are extremely intelligent and want a job to do. Even just giving them some little games like searching/nosework makes them happy. They do shed, but daily brushing can really help.

What is attracting you to the breed, can I ask?

Is another breed perhaps a better fit for your lifestyle? Someone suggested a greyhound, they are giant couch potatoes and a great choice as long as they are good with kids. Bulldogs and Bullmastiffs are other lower energy dog breeds, however they are a little more stubborn to train. With a Bullmastiff (they are droolers, be warned), obviously training and socialization is paramount, just because of their massive size (although it's important for all breeds). Really important to go to a good breeder who knows the temperaments of their breeding stock, and health checks are important in any breed. 

Otherwise, maybe look at rescues which has been suggested?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Best method for shedding... I have a maid... One of those vacuum robots would be nice too though, and work everyday.

I have 3 GSDs. I don't walk any of them. The walk is more a mental exercise than physical. That's why a walk tires them more than an hour of fetch in the backyard. The behavior of exploring and patrolling the territory as a pack is socially and mentally stimulating. I bring my dogs to the store and dinner and such, and get the same effect. We train twice a week but aside from normal around the house or yard stuff, that is their physical stimulation. I have happy, stable, calm, non-destructive dogs.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

acook0726 said:


> 1-I know GSDs are notorious for shedding. We have hardwood floors. Quickest way to keep this at bay? Is it even possible to keep it at bay? If so, I'd love to hear your routine.


Oh the German Shedder...  I too have hardwood floors and soon will have all tile floors. Honestly, you can't prevent the inevitable, lol. But brushing him/her at least once a day or every other day will definitely help, and you minus well add sweeping every day/other day to your list of chores. That's really all you can do. I brush Titan rather frequently and still swear I could make a whole new dog with every grooming session. 



acook0726 said:


> 2-I'd love a GSD that doesn't require me to walk him daily. I have two kids under the age of two. My husband is military and can run with the dog on the weekends but during the week it's nearly impossible....especially if it's too cold for me to take the girls out. It wouldn't be fair to have a dog inside that can't get enough exercise. Is it even possible to get a dog that requires little exercise of this breed and can you tell as a pup that they are going to be that way?


Just an example of only exercising a German Shepherd on the weekends... I walk/exercise Titan twice a day, minimum and he still has insane energy, so usually it's more. When I deployed for 7 months, the people watching him only did the weekends. He was so hyperactive and annoying all the time and resulted in chasing his tail even more than he had before (whole other issue). When I came home, I swear he had 7 months of pent up energy to get out. We are just now (after be bakc for 2 months) getting him into his normal routine again. This is a breed that NEEDS exercise daily. Whether that's a walk/run or throwing the ball until he drops (not literally) or a flirt pole, SOMETHING needs to work his energy out on a daily basis or you will go mad. 

Being that you have 2 young children I don't think you want the energizer bunny running around with no outlet. Maybe a running/walking stroller for the kids and you can walk or run in the morning? What about after your husband is off work. I too am in the military and while I know it's difficult sometimes due to schedules, I still have to take Titan out and work him. Maybe it's something you can make into a family thing. Every evening you all go out with the puppy or something like that.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Best method for shedding... I have a maid... One of those vacuum robots would be nice too though, and work everyday.
> 
> I have 3 GSDs. I don't walk any of them. The walk is more a mental exercise than physical. That's why a walk tires them more than an hour of fetch in the backyard. The behavior of exploring and patrolling the territory as a pack is socially and mentally stimulating. I bring my dogs to the store and dinner and such, and get the same effect. We train twice a week but aside from normal around the house or yard stuff, that is their physical stimulation. I have happy, stable, calm, non-destructive dogs.


Just read this.. and I have to say... some of me is super jealous, lol. Titan could not just be around the house doing nothing. I love his energy when we are Training SAR and doing work and most days because I love running but sometimes it's exhausting. Lol.


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't get it,get a French bulldog,something smaller,a GSD will be miserable at your place,he is going to end up in a shelter somewhere,they need to exercise A LOT.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> I have 3 GSDs. I don't walk any of them. The walk is more a mental exercise than physical. That's why a walk tires them more than an hour of fetch in the backyard. The behavior of exploring and patrolling the territory as a pack is socially and mentally stimulating. I bring my dogs to the store and dinner and such, and get the same effect. We train twice a week but aside from normal around the house or yard stuff, that is their physical stimulation. I have happy, stable, calm, non-destructive dogs.


 There are certainly GSD's like that, but I think it's best to plan for a dog who is more demanding in terms of physical and mental stimulation requirements and be pleasantly surprised that they are a little easier than you had anticipated, then for the reverse scenario to occur.

I thought I had planned for that, but my own dog was even more work than I'd anticipated (and I anticipated a lot of work) and it was overwhelming for the first few weeks. We got the hang of things after a while though, but it was not an easy transition for me, having grown up with Labs. I knew it would be harder, but I didn't know how much harder. Some things need to be experienced to believe. lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

blackshep said:


> There are certainly GSD's like that, but I think it's best to plan for a dog who is more demanding in terms of physical and mental stimulation requirements and be pleasantly surprised that they are a little easier than you had anticipated, then for the reverse scenario to occur.
> 
> I thought I had planned for that, but my own dog was even more work than I'd anticipated (and I anticipated a lot of work) and it was overwhelming for the first few weeks. We got the hang of things after a while though, but it was not an easy transition for me, having grown up with Labs. I knew it would be harder, but I didn't know how much harder. Some things need to be experienced to believe. lol


I grew up with labs myself... 

I'd say my dogs are very high, particularly my female is extreme, in terms of physical and mental stimulation requirements... I don't have any sort of good luck or get a certain type of dog... if my female didn't/doesn't go "exploring" with me, she gets destructive around the house. I'm just saying, its not that you must physically exhaust the dog to have a happy home, and infact with sufficient mental exhaustion the dog only needs enough physical work to stay in top form.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Walking is good exercise-love walking my dogs


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you're out exercising your dog then might as well exercise yourself too and improve your quality of life. walking is not exercise.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> if you're out exercising your dog then might as well exercise yourself too and improve your quality of life. walking is not exercise.


Really?! I wish I could invite you for a walk and see how long you'll last.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

do you know who walks as a form of exercise? old people and people with bad hips/knees

oh. and lazy people....

the fact that almost everyone on here can walk a mile yet i bet less than half could run a mile just proves its not exercise unless you're lazy and dont want to push yourself. just my opinion =)


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd have to say no too - my pup is a full time job (my parents look after her when I'm at work so she gets daily romps and grooming even when I'm not around). I chose one of the laziest pups and she is extremely high maintenance. Their play can get very rough if they are not well exercised - i think your kids would get nipped pretty often. 

I'm not sure what kind of low energy dogs there are out there - if you are getting a gsd because they seem cool, you might want to try an older rescue that is known to have low energy or wait a few years until you have more time to exercise and train a puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> I grew up with labs myself...
> 
> I'd say my dogs are very high, particularly my female is extreme, in terms of physical and mental stimulation requirements... I don't have any sort of good luck or get a certain type of dog... if my female didn't/doesn't go "exploring" with me, she gets destructive around the house. I'm just saying, its not that you must physically exhaust the dog to have a happy home, and infact with sufficient mental exhaustion the dog only needs enough physical work to stay in top form.


Yep, totally agree 

My dog is always more tired out and relaxed after her scenting class than after flyball practice!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

My year-old GSD gets free run/fetch twice a day and an on-leash run every other day.

....And he's still always full of energy. 

Also...maybe I'm out of line here, but I think a GSD puppy isn't a good idea in a house with toddlers. They're rambunctious and nippy...I think with children that young, an adult is a far better idea.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I grew up with labs myself...
> 
> I'd say my dogs are very high, particularly my female is extreme, in terms of physical and mental stimulation requirements... I don't have any sort of good luck or get a certain type of dog... if my female didn't/doesn't go "exploring" with me, she gets destructive around the house. I'm just saying, its not that you must physically exhaust the dog to have a happy home, and infact with sufficient mental exhaustion the dog only needs enough physical work to stay in top form.



My female is the same and i had labs husky samoyed growing up which were not nearly as intense like this


a walk wont help my dog either she wants offleash time or run time

I dont think its fair to get a gsd if you dont plan on exercising sounds cruel , you are going to run into some serious trouble

its not just excerising you will have to put in a lot of time training your dog, with your kids do you have that much extra time? Your dog will become your life. 


get a greyhound retired one from a racetrack


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MrsFergione said:


> If you will not be able to exercise the dog daily, a german shepherd is not the right breed for your family.


I agree with this.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Sorry but I have to agree that I don't think a gsd would be a good fit for you.
> 
> They are constant shedders, and if you have wood floors, well, they might get more than dust bunnies floating around, but lots of scratches.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

english masttiff, st bernard sharpai? english bulldog

look into these breeds


years ago i found a shepherd on the street and gave him to a rescue he was the most mellow lazy sweet shepherd i ever met, he went to a large family, but i guess he actually ate their whole wall after being there a few weeks? he never did that at our house and stayed with us a month. 


Mutts make great pets if u find the right one are lazy. Tell the shelter wnat you want. THey are cheaper and usually much more healthy. You want a dog that will walk if you want to not have to walk.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> I can't recommend a GSD for you either.
> 
> GSD's are not couch potatos.


They can be laid back but they still need a minimum of 2 hours walk every day most of the year - and they can tolerate an hour in the winter. But they need the exercise. If you don't have the time to devote to it, get a dog from a breed with a low energy level.

Judging from the OP's question, given her family situation and lifestyle, a GSD is simply too much work.


----------

